# مقياس الضغط bourdon



## qusayabdul (16 مايو 2011)

مقياس الضغط صورة متحركة
http://www.4shared.com/file/2dvxl_8S/bourdon__tube_2009.html


----------



## majed01982 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اشرف المعلم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## عبدالرزاق القبالي (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شاكرين لك​


----------



## hussein2020 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------

